
Factmata - AI for automated statistical fact checking - dhruvghulati
http://factmata.com/
======
dhruvghulati
We are 3 NLP researchers passionate about automating some elements of fact
checking using AI, but most importantly surfacing a tool to make it easier for
everyone to check facts in articles. We'd love to get your thoughts/ideas on
this problem, especially from a) what you would want such a tool to do b) how
you think it could be surfaced best and c) your ideas on building such a
system, both from an ML and an engineering standpoint.

